# Rebath of North Texas



## lloyd summy (May 26, 2007)

I was thinking about having my shower repaired using the Rebath System.  The salesman from Rebath of North Texas was nice and I like the product but has anyone had experince with doing this?


----------



## glennjanie (May 26, 2007)

Welcome Lloyd:
Yes there has been a ton of negative threads on here about Re-Bath. They have been posted in two different threads and only one was positive about them. There were stories of 5/8" cracks filled with caulking, some with no caulking at all and a variety of other complaints. The message I got from the previous threads was, "don't do it!"
Glenn


----------

